# Imprimante HP photosmart C4180 & leopard



## pentaracing (27 Octobre 2007)

Bonjours, je viens d'installer leopard et j'ai un soucis avec mon imprimante HP photosmart C4180. En effet lorsque j'insère de Cd pour installer les utilitaires je n'ai plus les fonctions que j'avais sous tiger. Ce qui signifie que maintenant je ne peut plus scanner de document.
D'avance merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Octobre 2007)

pentaracing a dit:


> Bonjours, je viens d'installer leopard et j'ai un soucis avec mon imprimante HP photosmart C4180. En effet lorsque j'insère de Cd pour installer les utilitaires je n'ai plus les fonctions que j'avais sous tiger. Ce qui signifie que maintenant je ne peut plus scanner de document.
> D'avance merci



À mon avis, tu as installé le pilote "Gutenprint" (ex Gimp-print) à la place du pilote de ton imprimante. Il va te falloir remettre le CD fourni avec et procéder de nouveau à l'installation !


----------



## pentaracing (28 Octobre 2007)

Non, j'ai bien inséré le CD fournit avec et installer le meme programme que sous tiger. De plus j'ai été sur le site Hp et aucune mise a jour leopard n'est fournis en téléchargement.


----------



## Moonwalker (29 Octobre 2007)

http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=306684

Pilotes d'impression pour la HP C4180 inclus dans Mac OS X.5

En ce qui concerne les logiciels HP (ScanPro, Photosmart Studio, etc...)

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...r&cc=fr&dlc=fr&product=1141647&os=219&lang=fr

Avant d'installer cela, virer tout ce que le CD HP a install&#233;.


H.S. :
@Pascal77 : Gutenprint 3.1.5 est maintenant inclus dans OS X.


----------



## pentaracing (29 Octobre 2007)

Merci beaucoup ça a fonctionné juste un bémol j'ai du selectionner une photosmart qui n'est pas la mienne mais je n'ai aucun soucis de fonctionnement pour le moment.
Merci beaucoup pour votre aide.


----------



## pentaracing (29 Octobre 2007)

Non désolé je n'ai pas fait attention c'est exactement la meme version que sous tiger.
Merci pour tout


----------

